# Anyone fancy this?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Anyone fancy this one for around £3,500?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
If it will go on my drive YES !!!!!
More info needed though

Many thanks
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi Keith. 1995 FORD F530 F FOUR WINDS XL CLEAN TITLE. 35,000 miles. 32 ft long. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I guess this is in the US??
If you want to do something with it pm me and we can discuss.

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I think I had better show you another picture first:-


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Oh right...
A bit of David's, couple of windows and a good polish should sort it out?????
Are the parts available? Where is it? What do you think??
If it is being broken I would be very interested in some parts though...

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

It's in the US. Selling as is. Don't think I'll bother until I go over. :wink: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OK mate

Keith


----------

